# 2012 brute force 750



## Broncos (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello

I just rebuilt my motor new crankshaft and piston rings. Put back in and it says it's in reverse? Idles great and runs great. When i hit gas it jerks going forward. Why does it say reverse but goes forward? And also you cant switch gears. Please help.

Time to split cases again? Anything I can try before doing so?

Thank you


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, no. Unless there is something real-wrong with the shifter alignment.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe you could have installed the transmission wrong ?
Or you could check the two wire connections at the neutral and reverse light indicator switches - maybe they are reversed wire connected ? These switches should be on left side of engine to the rear left.


----------

